

Ask HN: Does anyone have access to nodejs cloud hosting? - wolfparade

I want to try out no.de or nodejitsu.com but both are in private beta or require a coupon code.  Thought you guys might have the ins to get me in.
======
jordandanford
DotCloud is pretty flexible and has open registration: www.dotcloud.com

------
wimplash
www.heroku.com has node.js hosting.

